# Audi Driver Annual Awards - 2009 - VOTE NOW!



## Jae

All,

Time has come again to vote for your favourite Dealer, Tuner, Parts, Service, Club and most importantly, Website!

Post your vote now using this form > http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audidriveri ... orm09.html

Place "The Audi TT Forum" into categories 13 and / or 14 if you would like to support the TTF today!

Also, dont forget the TTOC for the best Club Event, which Im sure this years will be!!!

Get those votes in and lets see if we can better Silver in 2007 

If you fancy going along to the Audi International 2009 event, find out more info here > http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk

Cheers

Jae


----------



## slg

Answer to no. 2 - Do Audi have such a place? :roll:


----------



## jammyd

slg said:


> Answer to no. 2 - Do Audi have such a place? :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought that


----------



## Wallsendmag

There are alternative answers as well. :wink:


----------



## Jae

Yea, lets not forget the TTOC! I voted for them too!


----------



## skiwhiz

not alot to vote for from a NE point of view.


----------



## Wallsendmag

skiwhiz said:


> not alot to vote for from a NE point of view.


Apart from the TTOC :wink:


----------



## Nem

The TT Owners Club is trying to make it 4 years in a Row for "Best Audi Club - Events" so please make sure you vote for the TTOC in this category.

Also we would like to regain an award for the Club Magazine, absoluTTe, which we held the Gold award for in previous years.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Votes cast


----------



## Redscouse

My voting has been done


----------



## conlechi

Voted 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

Votes cast 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Done


----------



## Wallsendmag

Voted


----------



## Hev

Done 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Done
> 
> Hev x


Where do you find these ????


----------



## slg

It's either find those on the net or play with her pussy!  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> It's either find those on the net or play with her pussy!  :wink:


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's either find those on the net or play with her pussy!  :wink:
Click to expand...

I was referring to Wonky the cat - what were you thinking? :roll:

tut - tut!!


----------



## CHADTT

Voted!


----------



## malstt

Voted. 8)


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> The TT Owners Club is trying to make it 4 years in a Row for "Best Audi Club - Events" so please make sure you vote for the TTOC in this category.
> 
> Also we would like to regain an award for the Club Magazine, absoluTTe, which we held the Gold award for in previous years.


 The TTOC is bound to win events again as it has the most members of all the Audi clubs.


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT Owners Club is trying to make it 4 years in a Row for "Best Audi Club - Events" so please make sure you vote for the TTOC in this category.
> 
> Also we would like to regain an award for the Club Magazine, absoluTTe, which we held the Gold award for in previous years.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC is bound to win events again as it has the most members of all the Audi clubs.
Click to expand...

So will you and Cherie join us at the awards dinner?


----------



## audimad

We'll be there but not with the TTOC, sorry.


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT Owners Club is trying to make it 4 years in a Row for "Best Audi Club - Events" so please make sure you vote for the TTOC in this category.
> 
> Also we would like to regain an award for the Club Magazine, absoluTTe, which we held the Gold award for in previous years.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC is bound to win events again as it has the most members of all the Audi clubs.
Click to expand...

I doubt that , we need every member to vote for us.


----------



## audimad

I bet you'll win. :wink:


----------



## lazerjules

Done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> I bet you'll win. :wink:


Of course we will  [smug]


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'll win. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we will  [smug]
Click to expand...

But only if ALL our loyal members vote for us in the relevant sections.


----------



## V6RUL

DONE 8)


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'll win. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we will  [smug]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But only if ALL our loyal members vote for us in the relevant sections.
Click to expand...

I am positive they all will, Andrew 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just a gentle push in the right direction :-*


----------



## beeyondGTR

Jae said:


> All,
> 
> Time has come again to vote for your favourite Dealer, Tuner, Parts, Service, Club and most importantly, Website!
> 
> Post your vote now using this form > http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audidriveri ... orm09.html
> 
> Place "The Audi TT Forum" into categories 13 and / or 14 if you would like to support the TTF today!
> 
> Also, dont forget the TTOC for the best Club Event, which Im sure this years will be!!!
> 
> Get those votes in and lets see if we can better Silver in 2007
> 
> If you fancy going along to the Audi International 2009 event, find out more info here > http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


Thanks for letting me vote as I am such a New Member.


----------



## CraigW

Voted


----------



## Blaven11

Done. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

APS, Forge and VagCheck can be very happy with my vote...


----------



## A3DFU

Do we want to be told how to vote in each category or are all grown up enough to make up our own minds?


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> Do we want to be told how to vote in each category or are all grown up enough to make up our own minds?


Huh? :?


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we want to be told how to vote in each category or are all grown up enough to make up our own minds?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? :?
Click to expand...

Shhhh Rich, I was NOT referring to your post. I repeat: *NOT*


----------



## GhosTTy

Voting done!


----------



## ttsteve

Midland VW, who since I found them 18 months ago have given me excellent service at extremely competitive prices.


----------



## zakkiaz

Voted


----------



## forest

Done


----------



## trev

Done


----------



## hanzo

i did my share


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just want to remind people , you know who your favourite club, evenTT, and magazine are organised by.


----------



## sirmattylad

Done 8)


----------

